# cab 50 wont feed pellets on start up .



## joshmoore (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a cab50 pellet stove that wont feed pellets to start the burn, or auger at all.   I have done a continuity check on vac switch even jumped it with wires. I have also done continuity check on thermal switches . Every thing has tested good. I have jumped voltage from combustion blower to auger motor the motor will then feed. Any ideas?   Im leaning toward control box.   Thanks


----------



## stovelark (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello     curious is the call light for heat (red light) on??  If it is, jumping the vac should make it feed if auger motor and c board are working.  If you jumped out vac already, then it may indeed be a control board.  Good luck.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 24, 2013)

could be a jam. if the bottom (inside the hopper) is clear, it could still be at the top of the auger.
coat hanger or other similar implement up the drop chute from inside the firebox.

the only time in the nearly three seasons my PS50 (same basic stove) has failed to feed, it was an upper auger jam.

*oops. sorry. just read your post more fully.


----------



## tooltimenova (Dec 24, 2013)

hopper lid switch?


----------



## The Ds (Dec 25, 2013)

how old is the stove?   has it run fine up until this issue?


----------



## joshmoore (Dec 26, 2013)

bypassed hopper switch with jumper, i get call light on for heat. It will even light pellets if i put a hand full in the pot before turning on . ive done a continuity check on all switches and even installed jumpers to bypass them .     Im out of ideas , except for control box. It is a 2011 model cab 50


----------



## saladdin (Dec 26, 2013)

Funny.  A guy just posted this same problem a couple weeks ago. Was his control box.


----------



## joshmoore (Dec 28, 2013)

re[laced control board, fixed problem


----------



## saladdin (Dec 30, 2013)

joshmoore said:


> re[laced control board, fixed problem



Do you know the sku of the bad one and that of the one you put in? There are 2 different boards, "old" one and a new one they have been putting in.


----------

